# How do you plan to vote in the Presidential Election



## JoninNH

Figured I'd try a poll to see how the LE community feels about the up comming election.


----------



## jimbo

only a fool would vote for kerry - or any other liberal - Unless you are a naive fool,
you should vote Republican !! compare the different party platforms of the Republicans and democ rats - the Republicans side with decent, honest, working familymen and those truly in need - the democ rats side with criminals, parasites, malingerers and 
irresponsible shmoes. if in doubt - read the party platforms and the voting history of the candidates.... man, i'm sooo sick of liberal, lie telling, whining, democ rats - what ever happened to honor ?


----------



## MARINECOP

I am curious, who voted on this poll for Kerry and why :?:


----------



## PBC FL Cop

John Kerry and Ted Kennedy are 2 reasons I left Liberal Massachusetts :twisted: .

Go George Bush !!!!


----------



## JoninNH

PBC FL Cop said:


> John Kerry and Ted Kennedy are 2 reasons I left Liberal Massachusetts :twisted: .
> 
> Go George Bush !!!!


Doesn't Ted Kennedy count as two reasons himself? :lol:


----------



## PBC FL Cop

JoninNH said:


> PBC FL Cop said:
> 
> 
> 
> John Kerry and Ted Kennedy are 2 reasons I left Liberal Massachusetts :twisted: .
> 
> Go George Bush !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't Ted Kennedy count as two reasons himself? :lol:
Click to expand...

Yes he does, I stand corrected


----------



## dcs2244

jimbo,

Mr. Kerry's family (and the Kennedys) have no honor...so the question, as the Reverend Jesse Jackson would say, is moot! 8)


----------



## JoninNH

To the person who said he/she wasn't going to vote in the next election, would you mind sharing your reasons?


----------



## Irishpride

JoninNH said:


> To the person who said he/she wasn't going to vote in the next election, would you mind sharing your reasons?


Prob. a convicted felon


----------



## Bluelite75

I hope we win. I don't want to think about what will happen to the country if Kerry wins.


----------



## SRRerg

Though I am not completely comfortable w/some of his decisions - most notably immigration, I plan to vote for GWB again this year. The Democrats have too many interests that run counter to mine. I just shudder to think of the people John Kerry would nominate for the federal benches. A few more liberal judges and we will all wind up carrying red guns.


----------



## MVS

I agree with SRRerg... I would rather vote GWB again, although I don't agree with some of his action plans. But he is better than Kerry. I will say though, GWB better get his act together... For sometime I honestly did not want to vote for either candidate...


----------



## Dane

WWOD - What Would Osama Do?

Who do you think OBL would want to be our next president? They guy who is bringing the fight against terrorism right to Waziristan, or the guy who would put our troops under the command of Kofi Annan?

He weakend the First Amendment (McCain-Feingold Campaign Finance Reform) and has been horrible in the immigration department. George Bush isn't perfect (far from it). But just think of what things would have been like if Gore had won or if Kerry does. 

Massachusetts doesn't have to be locked up by the liberal democrats. Talk to your neighbors. Ask them how much they would like to pay in taxes. If they say more, then ask them how much more. I dare you to get a liberal to put a number on the percentage of your money the government should take away to give to lazy and stupid people. Look at the voting records of your reps and senators. Don't like it? Fire them. They work for us

Camelot's over, folks. Jay Severin has spoken.


----------



## Burner1

Neither candidate is going to help this country. No longer is the average American even considered in the decision making process. Not since the era of "Boss Tweed" has our ignorant culture been so badly sold out and duped. The only difference now is that the laws that "they" made, makes it legal to do so. Don't think so? Look at any "Pork" project or contract (my favorite is Halliburton and the "Crusader"). It has infected us so bad, that most don't care anymore, or have just accepted as "business as usual". Sad...I'll write in thanks.


----------



## MVS

*Vote "Gil" for president!*


----------



## dcs2244

I thought "crusader" was cancelled because Mr. Rumsfeld didn't like it?


----------



## Burner1

The "Crusader" has been an on again, off again project. Because Congressmen that have the most to gain on this project are also on the Armed Services Committee, chances are that any opposition will be overruled by Congress. More "pork" please...11 Billion.


----------



## jimbo

real men vote republican


----------



## MatchStick

> jimbo Posted: 22 Apr 2004 23:45 Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> real men vote republican


Amen brother.

Lots of union people seem to vote for Democrats just because they are pro-union. Why don't we vote pro-police instead!!!


----------



## Irishpride

I found this site by mistake :shock: I have to admit it almost looks authentic.

http://www.georgewbush.org/

:wm:


----------



## Gil

RPD931 said:


> *Vote "Gil" for president!*


Thanks but not a good idea, I have heard rumor that I am a dictator and would probably ban people from the country that did not agree with me :wink:

Still undecided on who to vote for......hmmm, decisions decisions


----------



## Guest

*IBPO Endorses Hanoi John F'in Kerry ! What a joke !*

I'm tired of the unions endorsing liberal Democrats many times without even hearing from the rank and file. I don't agree with all of the Presidents policies, such as immigration (although the Dems plan is far worse by comparison). But on the war on terror, his stand on same sex marriage and abortion, not to mention tax cuts and supporting the military. Its GWB for me for 4 more years.

Please feel free to join Cops 4 Bush at www.groups.yahoo.com/group/cops4bush, a discussion group for cops who support President Bush.

Thanks
Stay Safe
J.R.


----------



## union1

Just for the record, im a republican

But voting for Bush in this state really does no good since your vote is not counted "See Electoral College". If you really want to hurt Kerry you need to vote Nader because in that race individual votes are counted.


----------



## KozmoKramer

I’m voting for GW, but to be honest, I’m not in love with the idea. I thought he was going to be the conservative I’ve longed for since my hero Ronald Wilson Reagan left office. But lets have no illusions, W is NO conservative. A Repulicrat all the way just like John McCain.

My wife &amp; I moved to New Hampshire, as we couldn’t abide the liberal politics of Massachusetts any longer, so Kerry isn’t an option for either of us. The legislature, the politicking, Kennedy &amp; Kerry, the communist assault on our 2cd Amendment rights, criminal taxation, etc, etc.. I’m described by my family and closest friends as “slightly to the right of Pat Buchanan” so you might appreciate my sentiment.. Unfortunately as a consequence, I lost my Tewksbury residency preference (of 30 years) in the process. That corollary has been hard to endure I will admit.

In 2000 I thought W had the making of a good Conservative president, he had me fooled. But like all politicians these days, to attract the independent swing voter had to move to the center. The amnesty for illegals really did it for me, I don’t appreciate broken campaign promises. Unfortunately, since neither Zell Miller nor Jim Turner is presidential timber, I shan’t be voting for a democrat anytime soon.

IMHO, one positive I can lay on W, he has done a better job than I think most would have post 9-11. Gore would still be kneeling before the UN soliciting resolutions. Dub is the one guardian we have between the terrorists and us and for that he deserves a good deal of credit.

NEW HAMPSHIRE: Straight Republican Ticket!

Regards, K~


----------



## Patrick258

Come on get the vote, rock the vote or is it Vote or Die.


----------



## MassAcademyXO

Pro-Cop....Pro Bush

HR218? Kerry (and Kenedy) were two of the only votes against it...
Ask yourself why...


----------



## mpd61

MassAcademyXO @ 14 Sep 2004 10:09 said:


> Pro-Cop....Pro Bush
> 
> HR218? Kerry (and Kenedy) were two of the only votes against it...
> Ask yourself why...


Because they are elitist Pigs who turn their backs on freedom and constitutional law. Ask me how I really feel. They are one notch above the HIV virus and the French.
:twisted:


----------



## dcs2244

That, of course, is a disservice to the HIV virus and the french! 8)


----------



## BartA1

Actually if I remember reading somewhere correctly Kerry is part Frog anyway. Hopefully the rest of the voting public (Massachusetts excluded because Kerry will carry this state :roll: ) sees through him and gives Bush four more years.


----------



## CarRamRod

Maybe this will help people decide.

http://atomfilms.shockwave.com/af/content/this_land_af


----------



## dcs2244

No, I don't think it will help people decide...but it is a good bit!


----------



## stm4710

&lt;----- :wink:


----------



## mkpnt

I will vote for George Bush only because Pat Buchanan isn't running.


----------



## KozmoKramer

mkpnt @ Thu Sep 16 said:


> I will vote for George Bush only because Pat Buchanan isn't running.


*mkpnt* - I like your style... :wink:
Is the honorable Barry Goldwater available by any chance????


----------



## MARINECOP

*BUSH, BUSH, BUSH*. =D> Keep America safe and vote for Bush in 04. Kerry???? :-k :uc:


----------



## dcs2244

Alan Keyes, 2008!


----------



## KozmoKramer

dcs2244 @ Sat Sep 18 said:


> Alan Keyes, 2008!


*DCS* I love Alan Keyes! But I'm not too sure about his "Death Penalty for Jaywalking" campaign.. :wink:
He is one of the few honest conservatives.... :thumbup:

I would love to see him beat that socialist, left-wing commie Obama-Osama-Lennin-Bereft
Go Alan!!


----------



## mkpnt

KozmoKramer @ Fri Sep 17 said:


> mkpnt @ Thu Sep 16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will vote for George Bush only because Pat Buchanan isn't running.
> 
> 
> 
> *mkpnt* - I like your style... :wink:
> Is the honorable Barry Goldwater available by any chance????
Click to expand...

I also think that Jay Severin would make an appealing canidate.


----------



## dcs2244

I just wrote a scathing answer to Pbiddy. And lost it...spent too long on the composition and was automatically logged-off (note to Gil: try to remedy this...I understand being logged-off after being "idle" for a period of time, however, composing a response is not being 'idle').

Suffice it to say that the tone of Pbiddy's missive was bolshevik in general. No, Pbiddy, there are very few marxists(liberals) here. Education requires paper, pencils and text books...nothing more (ok, a chalk board). Since my family is heavily invested in public education, I think I have something to add to the conversation. My dad, brother and his wife, cousin and his parents are all public school educators. Further, my great aunt taught in a 'one room' school house in Eagle Harbor, NY. Not only do my actively teaching kinsmen disregard the politically correct/multiculturalist BS being foisted upon them by an out-of-control state government, they are the most successful and requested teachers in their districts.

If GWB has taken us to war against an 'unbeatable enemy', as you put it: at least he is trying to defend us. Vote for Mr. Kerry: and get your burkas and crochet skull caps ready... :x 

In any event, I had typed a couple pages, but it was lost and my time is limited. Please respond with a more concrete delineation of your views...I will be more than happy to dismantle them, logically, and set you straight.


----------



## KozmoKramer

Good grief... :roll: 


PBiddy35 @ Thu Sep 23 said:


> Is there a liberal out there? GWB is on the same long-term plan as all Republicans, weaken government.
> *No, smaller government. We don't need to be taxed to death paying for an overabundance of bureaucratic services and patronage jobs.
> Or are you of the mindset that the Department of Olfactory Services should come by thrice daily to wipe the snot from your nose?*
> 
> No government, no taxes, no paychecks right?
> *Wrong. Government, just smaller, less intrusive, and less costly government.*
> 
> I'm never going to be making the kind of money that makes Bush my buddy.
> *You'll never earn the kind of money Jim Carrey, Tiger Woods, or Bill Gates earns either, so how is this statement germane to who leads the country? Oh BTW, you will never come close to JF Kerry's net worth either. Not unless you marry some obnoxious, old, homely bag for her wealth. Thus, I say this comment was specious & resentful of the president's personal financial standing.
> And why do you feel that only "high-earners" would make President Bush "your buddy".
> He's looking out for you on multiple levels. Tax breaks, homeland security, the war on terror to name a few.*
> 
> This is a question of two middle of the roaders and daddy's boy George has failed us in diplomacy, he's left kids behind by creating tougher standards for teachers but gives no funding for it, and under his lead youth will be dragged into the desert to fight the "Unbeatable enemy." 2 more months.
> *Well, if you say GWB tweaked some noses and caused hard feelings among the international community, I say yep, your right. But he did so rightly and I like most "US first" Americans say "good job Mr. President." We are the United States pal, and we don't, nor should we ever bow before the altar of public opinion (US or international) when it comes to defending our sovereignty or protecting our citizens. France? Germany? Who do we have to be "diplomatic" for? Are you kidding me?
> No war is "unbeatable" - we have the weapons sufficient enough to end this war in about 10 minutes, and if Americans keep getting their heads chopped off in Baghdad, you just might see that happen.*
> 
> *Education? Your saying there is a funding gap for education? Are you aware of the current federal budget for education? Well, at $57.3 billion it's almost double that of the Clinton administration. You remember him, that bastion of social concern. Tougher Standards? Since when has that ever been a bad thing? Its simply "Accountability of Results". I'm not going to go on about the teachers unions in this country, frankly it makes me dizzy&#8230;
> I think its clear; you're simply another Bush hater with an axe to grind. Hey its America, thank God you have that right. I'm not in love with some of his policies either that's for sure.
> But for the good of our country, I'll be voting for W in November over any left-wing, American hating socialist any day.*


*The President up here in New Hampshire - Pease ANG Base.*


----------



## dcs2244

Right-on, Kozmo: Not to mention this is America, Home of the Chrysler 426 CID engine (HEMI, or Elephant Engine for short...funny how that fits right in with the GOP)!

Perhaps PBiddy35 ought to move to France

And by the way, what happened to his post (I flamed about this in another forum...)


----------



## ryan933

It is no more complicated than this:

If you want to see the UN flag flying over the white house, vote for Kerry.

If you want to see the US flag cotinue to fly over the white house, vote for BUSH!

Ryan


----------



## DVET1979

If Kerry wins we should all just quit our jobs and go on welfare, we'll probably make more money leeching off the government than we will when 54% of our paychecks go to taxes like in Canada, but hey, they at least get free healthcare;Healthcare that is so bad that one man not too long ago paid a veterinarian for his X-rays because he needed them right away.


----------



## mpd61

DVET1979 @ 11 Oct 2004 04:30 said:


> If Kerry wins we should all just quit our jobs and go on welfare, we'll probably make more money leeching off the government than we will when 54% of our paychecks go to taxes like in Canada, but hey, they at least get free healthcare;Healthcare that is so bad that one man not too long ago paid a veterinarian for his X-rays because he needed them right away.


I'll confirm this! Canada has a health care system where NOBODY gets left out. Whats the catch? Don't even THINK about choosing who/where/when you get that healthcare. You might wait for certain procedures, and pray you get an excellent doctor. YIKES!
#-o 
Oh and let's not forget that powerful Canadian Military. I think Wyoming or R.I. Nat'l Guard could wipe it out. Want that here? Just vote for Kerry and those like him
:uc:


----------



## dcs2244

My family lives near the falls: the Canadians, for all their 'free' health care are streaming into the USA to see doctors and get treatment...

For those of you who think we should be able to buy our scripts in the Dominion because they cost less: We are already paying for their cost-controlled drugs...did you think that the drug companies are giving them a price break from the goodness of their hearts?: negative, somebody pays, and it's everyone in every country that doesn't have price controls. If everyone eventually does have price controls, say goodbye to drug R&amp;D...no more new drugs or cures...because there would be no profits to fund the research!

Genius.

Obviously someone needs to read "Economics in One Lesson" by Henry Hazelit...


----------



## mpd61

Gil @ 25 Apr 2004 11:22 said:


> RPD931 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote "Gil" for president!*
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks but not a good idea, I have heard rumor that I am a dictator and would probably ban people from the country that did not agree with me :wink:
> 
> Still undecided on who to vote for......hmmm, decisions decisions
Click to expand...

OH GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks Gil! How the hell can I ever get to be Secretary of Defense now?
:lol:


----------



## MVS

mpd61 @ Mon Oct 11 said:


> Gil @ 25 Apr 2004 11:22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RPD931 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote "Gil" for president!*
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks but not a good idea, I have heard rumor that I am a dictator and would probably ban people from the country that did not agree with me :wink:
> 
> Still undecided on who to vote for......hmmm, decisions decisions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OH GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks Gil! How the hell can I ever get to be Secretary of Defense now?
> :lol:
Click to expand...

How do you think I feel? I wanted to head the Dept. of Justice :wink:


----------



## PBC FL Cop

Be nice, I left Mass to get away from Kerry and Kennedy, don't elect him President and stick him with me again. There are only so many places left for me to run!!!!!


----------



## Crvtte65

Thread in re the LAST elections... not any upcoming ones to anyone that voted recently...


----------

